# fracino bambino: Worth consideration?



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Secondhand for a bit more than a classic. (£300-400ish)

I don't see this one mentioned here on the forums much. Is this something to be considered or avoided?

Please consider too that it would be for a newb to learn with, perhaps even a family of 4 to learn with.

I kinda like the idea of this company for service support/spares in UK and whilst the same seems true for the gaggia classic I wonder if I might be better off starting in at this level?


----------

